# Easy made precision oiler.



## n4zou (Mar 2, 2012)

It's inexpensive to build too! We all need a precision oiler for our little engines and some of our machines. My cat broke the one I made several years ago. I thought I would show how I built the replacement. 

Parts List:
Flavour Injector found in the kitchen gadgets section of any big box retailer.
3/16 brass rod.
Fast setting J-B weld.

Tooling you'll need:
Grinding tool suitable for cutting thin stainless steel tubing. 
1/16 drill
No.4 centre drill or 1/8 drill.
Jewellers file or fine sandpaper. 
Turning and Facing turning tools.

The Flavour Injector comes with a needle .115" in diameter.
It has a closed sharp point and a couple of slots in the side where the flavouring sauce exits under pressure.
Start by cutting the needle at the last slot from the sharp end dressing and cleaning it up so J-B Weld will stick to it.
Chuck the 3/16 brass rod on your lathe and face the end. 
Drill into the brass rod with the centre drill just deep enough that a chamfer is started by the body of the drill. Alternately drill a 1/8" hole 1/8" deep. Chamfer the hole to remove the sharp edge.
Drill a 1/16" hole 1/2" deep from the outside edge.
Mix a small amount of J-B Weld and apply it to the tip of the needle.
Insert the needle into the 1/8" hole in the brass rod. At this point you can use a dead or live centre in the tail stock to hold the needle in the 1/8" hole. Take a 15 minute break to allow the J-B Weld to set.
Set the compound to 29 1/2 degrees and cut a chamfer making sure the turning tool will intersect the 1/16" hole and not the 1/8" hole and the needle. Cut until the needle and it's brass oiling adaptor falls free of the brass rod.
Carefully file or sand the tip cleaning up the 1/16" hole. Give the J-B Weld a full 24 hours to set before using your new precision oiler. You can use 3/16 tubing slipped over the brass oiling adaptor to fill it by drawing oil out of the container.


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 2, 2012)

Is that injector glass or plastic? If glass, it might be another source of material for Stirling engine cylinders.

Jim


----------



## n4zou (Mar 2, 2012)

It's plastic so it's not suitable for use with heat. It could be used with compressed air. It cost less than $5 retail.
The injector I purchased used M5X0.8 threads. 3/16 brass rod is only .002 undersized for M5X0.8 so it could be threaded and a hole drilled in it for porting. I have cut M5X.0.8 threads on 3/16 rod and it works fine. I think it would make a nice water pump cylinder and piston that could be driven by a small engine for display purposes.


----------



## Catminer (Mar 3, 2012)

If you put a light compression spring inside under the plunger it will stop oil from dripping after using it.

Peter


----------



## krv3000 (Mar 4, 2012)

HI well dun


----------

